# Altain picked up today



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

I just picked up my late-90's Altain today from a Craigslist seller. All Ultegra with R500 wheelset. No original chromed fork - he had replaced it with a straight-legged Time carbon fork. Nice, but not true original. I've got an airbrush guy that can do the fork to match the frame - that might help.

I'm stripping all the Shimano stuff off it and putting my 1999 Record-9 group on it. This one might get a Brooks Swallow Ti - maybe.

I feel whole again - I missed my old Colnago.


----------



## uberalles (Aug 13, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm building a C-40 for my cycling buddy, and his full-color deco-art top tube got me thinking about my simple black & white art on mine. Since I'm having the carbon fork painted red-fade-to-white with purple & yello artwork to match the frame, I've decided to have the airbrush artist to my top tube at the same time. I'll post pictures as soon as he's done with it. 

Here's the C-40...


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

Added the photos to the Colnago photos thread, but thought I'd update this to compare the before & after shots.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

wow! your bike is sharp!!! i love the wheels and painted fork turned out well. 

where does altain rate in the order of their steel?


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks - I've heard the Altain tubeset is similar (or the same as?) Columbus Brain. I do know it's lighter than my old Eddy Merckx Corsa 0.1 that had Deda Zero-Uno tubes. I haven't ridden it hard yet - just an around-the-yard test - waiting for the salt to wash off the roads - this week I'll hopefully give it a good workout.


----------

